# Pipe Magazines?



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone subscribe to a pipe magazine? Is there anything out there besides Pipes & Tobacco? I had a Subscription Cigar Aficionado, but when it was time to renew I mailed in my renewal card, but they never sent me any more magazines. Apparently they found out that I can't afford a Breitling watch, or a Net Jet membership.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have always wanted a subscription to P&T.....just never followed through.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Subscription to P&T costs 7.95 per issue, slightly less. If I go to my B&M 2 weeks after mailing, they charge 3.95. I don't see a reason to subscribe.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Apparently they found out that I can't afford a Breitling watch, or a Net Jet membership.


I'm not familiar with the brands, but if I read you right, I have the same feeling with P&T. I received a sample issue from them, and there was some great reading in it, but the whole time I felt like some immaculately dressed butler was going to walk up, gently take it from my hands, shake his head no in a not unsympathetic way, and hand me a copy of Mad...


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I'm not familiar with the brands, but if I read you right, I have the same feeling with P&T. I received a sample issue from them, and there was some great reading in it, but the whole time I felt like some immaculately dressed butler was going to walk up, gently take it from my hands, shake his head no in a not unsympathetic way, and hand me a copy of Mad...


To be fair, P&T advertising, while of a "fancy" nature at times, is *very *narrowly focused on pipe related products. CA adverts AND articles, tend to market to an upscale audience, and include products unrelated to tobacco.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah. That would be even worse; the butler would be rude...


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

:roll:

BTW, nothing wrong with MAD. I still subscribe, and there is always an issue available in the bathrooom.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

If you join the North American Society of Pipe Collectors (North American Society of Pipe Collectors) for $18 a year you'll also receive their newsletter "The Pipe Collector" six times a year and it's worth every penny. I look forward to getting that in the mail more than I do P&T.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mugwump said:


> If you join the North American Society of Pipe Collectors (North American Society of Pipe Collectors) for $18 a year you'll also receive their newsletter "The Pipe Collector" six times a year and it's worth every penny. I look forward to getting that in the mail more than I do P&T.


yep, some of the articles are really good reads. i, unfortunately, joined when everyone was acting like a group of old wash women, bitching at each other about "fills", collecting, and bo nordh...

another bonus to being a member of NASPC, you get discounts at a good number of online sites on pipe purchases (some sites don't include tobacco). like smokingpipes gives a 5% discount, reportedly.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

One new thing about both P&T and the NASPC news-letter is that both are digital now. They will send you a PDF file of the issue.

$24.95 for P&T.
$18 for NASPC.

P&T is more journalistic in nature.
NASPC is more buddies talking around a camp fire.
Each has it's own good qualities.


----------

